# E-Mails trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein



## elroy

_E-Mails trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein, Briefe erhalten die meisten – wenn sie gerade keinen Geburtstag haben – wohl nur in Rechnungs- oder Werbeform._

Die perfekten Grußformeln für E-Mails

Was bedeutet „nur so“ in diesem Satz bzw. welchen Effekt bewirkt es?

Danke!


----------



## Demiurg

"nur so" hat hier die gleiche Bedeutung wie "am laufenden Band"; man könnte letzteres auch weglassen.


----------



## elroy

Das heißt "ständig", "permanent", "ohne Ende" usw.?


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> "nur so" hat hier die gleiche Bedeutung wie "am laufenden Band"; man könnte letzteres auch weglassen.


 Finde ich nicht!
Ich verstehe es als Abschwächungspartikel, evtl. ersetzbar durch _förmlich, regelrecht, so gut wie, praktisch, etc._
Also, die e-mails trudeln _nicht wirklich_ am laufenden Band ein sondern nur so gut wie.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Das heißt "ständig", "permanent", "ohne Ende" usw.?


Ja oder "in extremer Weise". Hier findest du ähnliche Ausdrücke:

in etwas nur so schwimmen
dass es nur so kracht
dass es nur so brummt


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> Finde ich nicht!
> Ich verstehe es als Abschwächungspartikel, evtl. ersetzbar durch _förmlich, regelrecht, so gut wie, praktisch, etc._
> Also, die e-mails trudeln _nicht wirklich_ am laufenden Band ein sondern nur so gut wie.


Wie verstehst du:

_E-Mails trudeln hier nur so ein._


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> Wie verstehst du:
> 
> _E-Mails trudeln hier nur so ein._


Ohne Kontext, gar nicht. 
In gesprochener Sprache hängts von Betonung und den Umständen ab, also non-verbalem Kontext.


----------



## bearded

Kann ''nur so'' im OP-Satz nicht ''von selbst/einfach automatisch'' bedeuten?


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> Kann ''nur so'' im OP-Satz nicht ''von selbst/einfach automatisch'' bedeuten?


So wie das Demiurg in #2 beschrieben und in #6 wahrscheinlich gemeint hat, anscheinend schon - ich selbst spür das aber nicht so recht.

Anhand seiner Beispiele in #5, kann man aber sehen, dass "nur so" hier einen Grad an Verwunderung/ Überraschung des Sprechers ausdrückt, d.h. der beschriebene Vorgang hat eine unerwartet starke Intensität.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich habe hier noch ein Beispiel aus dem Disney-Universum gefunden:


> Wenn Fortuna ihr Füllhorn so richtig leer macht, wenn es Wohltaten nur so regnet, wenn jemand in Entenhausen sich so im Glanze des Glücks sonnt, dass die Haartolle gülden glimmert, tja, dann betrifft das normalerweise nicht Donald Duck.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Kann ''nur so'' im OP-Satz nicht ''von selbst/einfach automatisch'' bedeuten?


Das schwingt zumindest mit: "nur so" im Sinne von "einfach so".  Aber eine gewisse Häufigkeit / Intensität kommt noch hinzu.  Es gibt nichts, was den Vorgang aufhält.


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> Das heißt "ständig", "permanent", "ohne Ende" usw.?


_Pausenlos_, und meine Auffassung ist die von @Demiurg

Ich würde sogar sagen, _nur so_ plus zusätzlich noch _am laufenden Band_ hat etwas Fälschliches.


----------



## manfy

Thomas(CH) said:


> _Pausenlos_, und meine Auffassung ist die von @Demiurg


Hmm...glaubst du nicht, dass du dich dabei zu sehr von der Gesamtbedeutung des OP-Satzes ablenken lässt?
Wie lässt sich "pausenlos" mit Demiurgs Beispielen in #5 vereinbaren?


Demiurg said:


> in etwas nur so schwimmen
> dass es nur so kracht
> dass es nur so brummt


Ich bleibe bei meiner Post #4. Das passt auch gut zu Demiurgs


> ...wenn es Wohltaten nur so regnet...


"nur so" ist hier durch "förmlich/regelrecht" ersetzbar. Es markiert "regnen" als figurative Anwendung der Verbbedeutung, welches die eigentliche (in diesem Fall unerwartete) Kontinuität ausdrückt. Ständig Geschenke und Wohltaten zu erhalten ist normalerweise ungewöhnlich, somit ist "regnen" auch im figurativen Sinn eher unsinnig. Die Einfügung von "nur so" im Sinne von "förmlich" relativiert das Ganze und erhält die Sinnhaftigkeit.


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> "nur so" ist hier durch "förmlich/regelrecht" ersetzbar. Es markiert "regnen" als figurative Anwendung der Verbbedeutung, welches die eigentliche (in diesem Fall unerwartete) Kontinuität ausdrückt. Ständig Geschenke und Wohltaten zu erhalten ist normalerweise ungewöhnlich, somit ist "regnen" auch im figurativen Sinn eher unsinnig. Die Einfügung von "nur so" im Sinne von "förmlich" relativiert das Ganze und erhält die Sinnhaftigkeit.


Ich verstehe deine Argumentation, aber zur Kennzeichnung der figurativen / metaphorischen Bedeutung wird "nur so" nicht benötigt:

_Es regnet Geschenke.
Er schwimmt in Geld.
Wir feiern, dass es kracht._


----------



## Demiurg

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ich würde sogar sagen, _nur so_ plus zusätzlich noch _am laufenden Band_ hat etwas Fälschliches.


Mir kam "am laufenden Band" auch etwas seltsam vor, aber ich denke, es dient hier zur Erläuteung, weil "nur so" verschiedene Bedeutungen haben kann.


----------



## Thersites

manfy said:


> Hmm...glaubst du nicht, dass du dich dabei zu sehr von der Gesamtbedeutung des OP-Satzes ablenken lässt?
> Wie lässt sich "pausenlos" mit Demiurgs Beispielen in #5 vereinbaren?


Ich verstehe das _nur so_ und das _am laufenden Band_ im ersten Satzteil als tautologisch. Mir scheint, es soll kommuniziert werden, dass die Mails hereinkommen _wie verrückt_.

Auch in Demiurgs Beispielen hat das _nur s_o ja den Zweck, die verstärkte Intensität eines Vorganges auszudrücken. Hier scheint es sich auf die hohe Frequenz eingehender E-Mails zu beziehen.

_Die E-Mails trudeln förmlich/regelrecht ein_ hätte diesen Effekt natürlich auch. Da sich mir der Kontext des restlichen Satzes in der Tat nicht unmittelbar erschliesst, gebe ich auch zu, dass Dein Ansatz besser sein könnte.


----------



## elroy

1. E-Mails trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein.
2. E-Mails trudeln nur so ein.
3. E-Mails trudeln am laufenden Band ein.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den dreien Sätzen?


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> 1. E-Mails trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein.
> 2. E-Mails trudeln nur so ein.
> 3. E-Mails trudeln am laufenden Band ein.
> 
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den dreien Sätzen?


Falls Du damit den Kontext ganz sicher ausklammerst: Gleiche Bedeutung aller Sätze, Stilfehler im ersten Satz 

_im*vh*o_


----------



## elroy

Nö, Kontext gibt's schon:


elroy said:


> Die perfekten Grußformeln für E-Mails



Also nochmal deutlicher:

1.
_E-Mails trudeln *nur so am laufenden Band* ein, Briefe erhalten die meisten – wenn sie gerade keinen Geburtstag haben – wohl nur in Rechnungs- oder Werbeform.

Aufgrund der Masse und Schnelllebigkeit werden Grußformeln oft nur kurz der Vollständigkeit halber eingefügt, während sich der E-Mail-Schreibende für den Anfang einer Nachricht viel Zeit nimmt, um die richtige Anrede und den richtigen Einstieg zu finden.

Für einen guten Eindruck sollte der Absender jedoch immer sorgen – insbesondere bei einem Erstkontakt zu potenziellen Kunden, Geschäftspartnern oder neuen Mitarbeitern. Umso stimmiger ist es, nach einer höflichen Anrede einen passenden Schluss mit persönlicher und wertschätzender Note zu formulieren._

2.
_E-Mails trudeln *nur so* ein, Briefe erhalten die meisten – wenn sie gerade keinen Geburtstag haben – wohl nur in Rechnungs- oder Werbeform.

Aufgrund der Masse und Schnelllebigkeit werden Grußformeln oft nur kurz der Vollständigkeit halber eingefügt, während sich der E-Mail-Schreibende für den Anfang einer Nachricht viel Zeit nimmt, um die richtige Anrede und den richtigen Einstieg zu finden.

Für einen guten Eindruck sollte der Absender jedoch immer sorgen – insbesondere bei einem Erstkontakt zu potenziellen Kunden, Geschäftspartnern oder neuen Mitarbeitern. Umso stimmiger ist es, nach einer höflichen Anrede einen passenden Schluss mit persönlicher und wertschätzender Note zu formulieren._

3.
_E-Mails trudeln *am laufenden Band *ein, Briefe erhalten die meisten – wenn sie gerade keinen Geburtstag haben – wohl nur in Rechnungs- oder Werbeform.

Aufgrund der Masse und Schnelllebigkeit werden Grußformeln oft nur kurz der Vollständigkeit halber eingefügt, während sich der E-Mail-Schreibende für den Anfang einer Nachricht viel Zeit nimmt, um die richtige Anrede und den richtigen Einstieg zu finden.

Für einen guten Eindruck sollte der Absender jedoch immer sorgen – insbesondere bei einem Erstkontakt zu potenziellen Kunden, Geschäftspartnern oder neuen Mitarbeitern. Umso stimmiger ist es, nach einer höflichen Anrede einen passenden Schluss mit persönlicher und wertschätzender Note zu formulieren._


----------



## Thersites

What he means is really _ständig _and all three options are stylistically lacking -imeho

Er will einfach einleitend sagen, dass man heutzutage viel mehr E-Mails als Briefe bekommt. (Unsere Diskussion ging also am Kontext vorbei.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> "nur so" hat hier die gleiche Bedeutung wie "am laufenden Band"; man könnte letzteres auch weglassen.



So kenne ich "nur so" auch


elroy said:


> Das heißt "ständig", "permanent", "ohne Ende" usw.?
> 
> 
> Demiurg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja oder "in extremer Weise".
Click to expand...

Ich würde sagen "in Hülle und Fülle".

Vergleiche:


> mit etwas/ Geld *nur so* um sich werfen
> etwas verschwenderisch einsetzen; etwas großzügig verteilen






Demiurg said:


> "nur so" hat hier die gleiche Bedeutung wie "am laufenden Band"; man könnte letzteres auch weglassen.


Meiner Meinung nach _nicht wirklich die gleiche_ Bedeutung, aber die beiden zusammen sind auf jeden Fall redundant.

In


> _E-Mails trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein_


würde ich eher "nur so" weglassen, "_nur_ so eintrudeln" klingt für mich irgendwie seltsam.


----------



## Sowka

manfy said:


> Finde ich nicht!
> Ich verstehe es als Abschwächungspartikel, evtl. ersetzbar durch _förmlich, regelrecht, so gut wie, praktisch, etc._
> Also, die e-mails trudeln _nicht wirklich_ am laufenden Band ein sondern nur so gut wie.


Ich finde nicht. Für mich klingt das so, wie man nach heftigem Regen sagt "es hat *nur so* geschüttet!" also als Verstärkung, in dem Sinne "es hat *wirklich heftig* geschüttet!".

In dem Satz aus dem OP wird das sehr häufige Empfangen von E-Mails ja kontrastiert mit dem spärlichen Empfang von traditionellen Briefen.

Daher empfinde auch ich "nur so" und "am laufenden Band" als doppelt gemoppelt. Ich würde eines davon weglassen. Und auch ich empfinde "eintrudeln" dann als gegenläufig.

Edit: Und deshalb würde ich eher formulieren "E-Mails bekommt man am laufenden Band -- Briefe hingegen ..."

Edit 2: __ Vielleicht war gemeint "*einfach so*", also ohne, dass man etwas dafür tun müsste, dass man diese E-Mails bekommt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Für mich klingt das so, wie man nach heftigem Regen sagt "es hat *nur so* geschüttet!" also als Verstärkung, in dem Sinne "es hat *wirklich heftig* geschüttet!".





Sowka said:


> __ Vielleicht war gemeint "*einfach so*", also ohne, dass man etwas dafür tun müsste, dass man diese E-Mails bekommt.


Das könnte sein. Aber (auch) dann wäre der Satz_ "E-Mails trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein" _schlecht formuliert, finde ich.


----------



## Sowka

JClaudeK said:


> Das könnte sein. Aber (auch) dann wäre der Satz_ "E-Mails trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein" _schlecht formuliert, finde ich.


Ja, aber "E-Mails trudeln *einfach so* am laufenden Band ein" ginge für mich.


----------



## Thersites

Sowka said:


> Vielleicht war gemeint "*einfach so*", also ohne, dass man etwas dafür tun müsste, dass man diese E-Mails bekommt.


Nach der Lektüre des gesamten Kontexts bei Elroy bin ich der Ansicht, ein einfaches _E-Mails erhalten wir heute ständig _hätte den Absichten des Autors (kurze Einleitung, Kontrastieriung der Sorgfältigkeit) vollständig genüge getan.


----------



## JClaudeK

In gewissen Kollokationen (z.B. "es hat nur so geregnet" könnte man m.E. "nur so" durch "wie verrückt" ersetzen.


----------



## manfy

Sowka said:


> Und auch ich empfinde "eintrudeln" dann als gegenläufig.


Ohne jetzt alle posts gelesen zu haben, das ist ein Punkt der mir irgendwie aufstößt.
"Eintrudeln" hat eigentlich eine Konnotation von "unerwartet langsam und lustlos/sporadisch eintreffen", und das schlägt sich mit dem Partikel "nur so".

Aber mehr dazu nach dem Sieg von Italien!


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> __ Vielleicht war gemeint "*einfach so*", also ohne, dass man etwas dafür tun müsste, dass man diese E-Mails bekommt.


 Genauso hatte ich es verstanden: automatisch 'hereinfließend'.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Edit 2: __ Vielleicht war gemeint "*einfach so*", also ohne, dass man etwas dafür tun müsste, dass man diese E-Mails bekommt.
> 
> 
> bearded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Genauso hatte ich es verstanden: automatisch 'hereinfließend'.
Click to expand...

Ihr habt höchstwahrscheinlich recht. 

Die Betonung macht den Unterschied:

_"E-Mails trudeln nur *so* am laufenden Band ein_*" = *_"E-Mails trudeln einfach *so* am laufenden Band ein." _

Während _"..... trudeln _nur so* (beide  schwach betont)_ am laufenden Band ein"_ hier nicht passt_ (siehe Posts #2, 10, 21 .....)
*_im Sinne von _"eine gewisse Häufigkeit / Intensität"._


----------



## manfy

Ich denke wir haben alle die gleiche Bedeutung des OP-Satzes im Kopf, wir erklären es nur unterschiedlich (bzw. besser: We rationalize it differently!)
Das ist nicht ganz verwunderlich, da es eine bedeutungsmäßige Überlappung der Grundbedeutungen gibt.

Wenn ich das recht sehe gibt es 3 Grundbedeutungen des Ausdrucks:
1) die wortwörtliche: nur so = nur auf diese Art und Weise
Beispiel:​A) Warum hat England verloren?​B) Sie haben die Nerven verloren beim Elferschießen. Neben Können braucht man auch mentale Stärke. *Nur so* (also mit Können und mentaler Stärke) kann man so starke Gegner schlagen.​
2) figurativ 1: nur so = einfach so, ohne speziellem Grund/Hintergedanken/Zutun
Beispiel:​A) Der Chef ist den ganzen Nachmittag nicht da. Weswegen wolltest du ihn sprechen?​B) *Nur so*! Kein Problem, ich versuch's morgen nochmal.​
3) figurativ 2: nur so = regelrecht, förmlich, etc.
Beispiel:​A) Er schwimmt *nur so* im Geld.​also: er schwimmt förmlich im Geld; mit Funktionsbeschreibung wie in meiner ersten Post.​​Habe ich eine weitere Bedeutung vergessen?


----------



## Hutschi

Thomas(CH) said:


> Falls Du damit den Kontext ganz sicher ausklammerst: Gleiche Bedeutung aller Sätze, Stilfehler im ersten Satz
> 
> _im*vh*o_


Wieso ist es ein Stilfehler?

(In unserem Faden könnte man sagen: Antworten trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein.)

----
Ohne jeden Kontext könnte "Nur so" auch andere Bedeutungen haben. "Eintrudeln" gibt aber Kontext.

"Am laufenden Band eintrudeln" hat eine sehr leicht pejorative Note von "viel zu viele".


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> Wieso ist es ein Stilfehler?


Ohne Kontext empfinde ich das klar als eine Art Tautologie oder, um es wie Sowka auszudrücken, "doppelt gemoppelt".

Die Frage stellt sich ja aber gar nicht mehr, seit wir den erweiterten Kontext kennen (siehe Elroy oben). Aus diesem geht meiner Meinung nach deutlich hervor, wie der Autor den Satz versteht. Er will einleitend darauf hinweisen, dass die Kommunikation per E-Mail heutzutage überwiegt, um dann darzustellen, dass E-Mails mit weniger Sorgfalt verfasst werden als früher Briefe.

_E-Mails bekommen wir heute ständig_ hätte es meinem Verständnis nach auch getan.


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ohne Kontext empfinde ich das klar als eine Art Tautologie oder, um es wie Sowka auszudrücken, "doppelt gemoppelt".


Ja, so geht es mir auch.



elroy said:


> 1. E-Mails trudeln nur so am laufenden Band ein.
> 2. E-Mails trudeln nur so ein.
> 3. E-Mails trudeln am laufenden Band ein.


Alle drei haben die gleiche Bedeutung. Variante 1 ist doppelt-gemoppelt und stilistisch nicht so schön.


----------



## Hutschi

Doppelt gemoppelt ist kein Stilfehler, sondern eine rhetorische Figur.

... es hängt von der Textart ab.


----------



## elroy

Wir haben ja eine Textart, einen konkreten Kontext. Es geht nicht um Wiederholungen im allgemeinen, sondern konkret um diesen Fall. Die Frage ist, wie es in diesem konkreten Fall stilistisch zu bewerten ist.

Ich finde es leicht ironisch, dass ein Artikel, der darauf bestrebt ist, klare Anweisungen zum angemessenen Gebrauch von Grußformeln zu geben, was ja sehr viel mit Stil zu tun hat, schon im ersten Satz eine Konstruktion enthält, die die meisten hier als stilistisch unschön erachten.


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> Doppelt gemoppelt ist kein Stilfehler, sondern eine rhetorische Figur.
> 
> ... es hängt von der Textart ab.


Die Figur ist übergewichtig


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Habe ich eine weitere Bedeutung vergessen?


Ja, _nur so = am laufenden Band_. Ich bin dieser Bedeutung tatsächlich noch nie in Österreich begegnet. In Deutschland ist sie aber auf jeden Fall üblich.


----------

